# Bad flash-site CBC



## paulfrottawa (Mar 26, 2010)

Hello 
One build on freebsd (7.2) I was able to view the main cbc's video's from this page. http://www.cbc.ca/news/ Clicking on the video icon's. But that was only one build and I don't know witch port had the port options I chose on that build to get it working right.

So if anyone is able to view these video's from that page can you please post what settings it takes.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 26, 2010)

Well, this is all I get with an otherwise perfectly working Flash on 8.0.







The volume slider responds, but that's about it.


----------



## paulfrottawa (Mar 26, 2010)

Since I had it working once would you consider this a bad flash-site or problems with ports.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 26, 2010)

It may just be the backend (cbc.feeds.theplatform.com, it seems) that is currently not working. I actually think it's more likely (though it may not allow those damn foreigners access to these feeds to begin with ..)


----------



## paulfrottawa (Mar 29, 2010)

I called CBC today and hope that someone calls me back. During the initial call I mentioned that I build my system using Canadian source (cvsup1.ca.freebsd.org). Then that got me thinking about when I did have CBC content. 

The only source from ports that doesn't work is linux-f10-flashplugin10 because of a size difference. So I believe if I can use the source from Canada CBC video would work. I have been rm /usr/ports and using portsnap to overcome this most of the time except once.

I'm just having trouble finding how to disable the vundrabily check during the make process.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 29, 2010)

`make -DDISABLE_VULNERABILITIES install clean`
or
`set DISABLE_VULNERABILITIES=yes` or `export DISABLE_VULNERABILITIES=yes` depending on shell (before starting make)


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 29, 2010)

The origin of the source is not relevant. The only thing that might matter is the IP address you're coming from (if CBC is indeed using something like GeoIP to disallow foreign IP addresses to its feeds, like e.g. BBC's iPlayer does).


----------



## paulfrottawa (Mar 29, 2010)

There are other ports that linux-f10-flashplugin10 builds that are different than the source and ports after portsnap from cvsup1.ca.freebsd.org. I'm hoping that any of them could also be a problem. So I'm hoping pkg_deinstall -r www/linux-f10-flashplugin10 will remove all of them. 

And using make -DDISABLE_VULNERABILITIES install

will prove or disprove if the source doesn't matter.  Couldn't flash10 sources be geared to a country so say a Canadian in the UK could view Canadian content. 

Anyways I have two machines today to use one just about finish building gnome2, and the other suffers from different sources of origin for linux-f10-flashplugin10 and related ports. I'll post back and thanks for the build commands.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 29, 2010)

No, the sources are not 'nationally aware' in any way. I'm pretty sure that all c(v)sup and portsnap mirrors have the exact same content (hence: mirrors). The ports themselves (like Flash) are located at mirrors beyond FreeBSD's control, but since the source tarballs have checksum files in the ports tree (which are the same for every portsnap/csup mirror), there's no way they can be 'geographically varied'.


----------



## paulfrottawa (Mar 29, 2010)

From Cantacting CBC again about this problem they now would like me to send in my cookies. Seems that CBC will be starting to solve this problem.

Go here for cbc video troubleshooting.
http://www.cbc.ca/video/help.html


----------



## paulfrottawa (May 11, 2010)

Where are the cookie kept in firefox. I can see them in preferences but that about it. In folders like .mozilla I can't find them.


----------



## zeiz (May 11, 2010)

Just tried the site: video, sound - no problems.
(9.0, seamonkey)


----------



## phoenix (May 11, 2010)

The CBC, Global TV, and CTV websites will not work on non-Windows systems.  Even though they all use Flash for their videos, there's something in their configuration that does not work with non-Windows systems.  We've been fighting with them for over a year now without any significant changes being made.  Our school district run over 90% Linux desktops in the schools ... and we can't use any online resources from any Canadian TV networks.  It's sad, really.  We couldn't even watch the Olympics online.

Oh, and same for the CBC radio website.  You can't listen to anything that uses their embedded Flash player.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 11, 2010)

paulfrottawa said:
			
		

> Where are the cookie kept in firefox. I can see them in preferences but that about it. In folders like .mozilla I can't find them.



In newer FF versions, cookies are stored in an sqlite database (cookies.sqlite, under ~/.mozilla/firefox/<random>.default/).


----------



## paulfrottawa (Sep 17, 2010)

######################################
####################################
#######################################
I can view/watch these video's today using 8.1 Release.
Ya


----------

